

How Solo Founders Beat The Odds and Get Into Top Accelerators - zhangtwin
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/03/12/how-solo-founders-beat-the-odds-and-get-into-top-accelerators/?mod=WSJBlog

======
auctiontheory
From the description in the article, these two solo founders had quite a bit
more traction than the typical applicant team. Their initial source of funding
is unclear.

